# Worldmark 5000 point account question



## uf_gator_87 (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm a possible resale buyer of a 5000- 7000 point WM account, and I have a question: can the owner of a 5000 point account make a weekend- only reservation?  Under "club guidelines", it sounds like only 6000+ point accounts may do so.

Thanks for any help.

Matt


----------



## roadsister (Jul 27, 2006)

You would have 1 weekend only reservation per each 5,000 credits owned.


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 27, 2006)

I am not aware of any restriction concerning account size and reservations as long as you have the credits available for the reservation you want to make.  The guidelines state that you may only have 1 weekend only reservation at a time for each block of 5,000 credits that you own.  Once that reservation has been used you can make another one.  The guideline does not restrict the total number of weekend reservations, it just limits the number of them you can have booked simultaneously.


----------



## PerryM (Jul 27, 2006)

*Go crazy*

Matt,

Even though you have a 5,000 credit account, you can have 25,000 credits in your account or 100,000 credits in your account by simply renting the credits from other WM owners.  It varies but 5 to 6¢ a credit is what they rent.

Look at www.WMowners.com and www.forums.trendwest.com and www.eBay.com for places to rent unlimited credits into your account.

WM is the ONLY developer which allows you to borrow the usage of other owners for your use.  I know it sounds crazy, but that’s what WM lets you do.


----------



## Robnsunny (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Go crazy*



			
				PerryM said:
			
		

> WM is the ONLY developer which allows you to borrow the usage of other owners for your use.  I know it sounds crazy, but that’s what WM lets you do.



Nope. Fairfield allows points transfers between owners as well.


----------



## PerryM (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Go crazy*



			
				Robnsunny said:
			
		

> Nope. Fairfield allows points transfers between owners as well.



Do the FF points have all the rights and privileges as the original owner?  (I don't know, I thought they were treated differently- can you make 13 month reservations at the home resort?)


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Go crazy*



			
				PerryM said:
			
		

> Do the FF points have all the rights and privileges as the original owner?  (I don't know, I thought they were treated differently- can you make 13 month reservations at the home resort?)



no, it goes with the new owner (VIP or non VIP, PP or non PP, new owner VIP, point enjoy all VIP right, new owner non-VIP, point will have no VIP right ... etc).  If WM owner of no house credit account rent a point to an owner that has the HK restriction, the new owner can enjoy non HK? Do WM has home resort (13 month rule)?  Otherwise, it is all the same.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Robnsunny (Jul 27, 2006)

No, they can't be used for 13 month reservations. I think this is more a limitation of the computer system than deliberate policy. The receiving person's account determines use restrictions. ie: if the receiving account has plus partners then the points can be used for plus partners whether the original account was or not.

The 13 month reservation is about the only limit I can think of and it's only significant in a few times and places. Most people don't rent their points that early anyway. I'd say most points available have 6 months or less left on them.


----------



## RichM (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Go crazy*



			
				Jya-Ning said:
			
		

> If WM owner of no house credit account rent a point to an owner that has the HK restriction, the new owner can enjoy non HK?



No.  But I believe the reverse IS true - a NHK account owner CAN rent credits from a regular accountholder and still not pay HK fees.

I think Perry was also curious, and perhaps I am as well, if there's a limitation on the number of credits that can be rented in FF or held in your account at any one time?



			
				Robnsunny said:
			
		

> The 13 month reservation is about the only limit I can think of and it's only significant in a few times and places. Most people don't rent their points that early anyway. I'd say most points available have 6 months or less left on them.



Yes, in WM rented credits can be used to make any type of reservation even out 13 months.  Even if the credits expire in 6 months, at least in the WM system, that means you simply must BOOK before they expire, not reserve a check-in date prior to the credit expiration date.  So it wouldn't matter how early people start renting their credits - you could book 13 months out once you get the rented credits.


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## Robnsunny (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Go crazy*



			
				RichM said:
			
		

> I think Perry was also curious, and perhaps I am as well, if there's a limitation on the number of credits that can be rented in FF or held in your account at any one time?
> 
> [/URL]



No limit. The limit is on how many points you can rent from Fairfield, not other owners. There is also now a limit on how many points you can get VIP benefits on (this is new to block those who were renting large numbers of points and using the benefits to stretch them even further for rentals).

The difference at 13 months is in the fundamental structure of the 2 systems. Worldmark has no home resort so it's not a consideration. Fairfield has to give those who bought a particular resort the first opportunity. Owners of a high demand resort have to compete only with other owners for advance reservations rather than the whole system.


----------



## PerryM (Jul 27, 2006)

*How about this*

Ok,  I stand corrected.

WM and FF (with some slight restrictions) are the ONLY developers that allows renting of one owners usage and privileges to another.

((I’m waiting for the other shoe to drop))


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jul 27, 2006)

Um, not disney owner, but I thought they allow you to transfer points between owners too.  Just don't know what the restriction is.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 27, 2006)

Club Intrawest will allow an owner to transfer credits to another owner but there is a fee for doing it. The fee was $35 but it was more than I wanted to spend to transfer less than one nights worth of points, when I looked into about 2 years ago.

PS the transfered points must be used right away to book a reservation.


----------



## PerryM (Jul 27, 2006)

*Try this*

I give up; apparently ALL point based developers allow one owner to rent points to another owner?  The superiority of point based clubs!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Try this*



			
				PerryM said:
			
		

> I give up; apparently ALL point based developers allow one owner to rent points to another owner?  The superiority of point based clubs!



Don't give up!!  The fact the WM is basically encouraging their members to rent points is true amazing. WM may be one of the only TS companies in which this is regularly happening. 

Although CI allows it, I've never heard of anyone doing it except among friends and family. And CI never advertises this option.


----------



## TravelingT (Jul 27, 2006)

Jya-Ning said:
			
		

> Um, not disney owner, but I thought they allow you to transfer points between owners too.  Just don't know what the restriction is.
> 
> Jya-Ning



I am a disney owner and we can do transfers, but I think we are limited in that we can only transfer in or out in any given use year.  If I transfer points in this year, I cannot transfer points out of this year and vice versa.  Also, I cannot have more than three times the amount of points I own in my account at any one time.  I think this is right, but I bow to the experts.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jul 28, 2006)

TravelingT said:
			
		

> I am a disney owner and we can do transfers, but I think we are limited in that we can only transfer in or out in any given use year.  If I transfer points in this year, I cannot transfer points out of this year and vice versa.  Also, I cannot have more than three times the amount of points I own in my account at any one time.  I think this is right, but I bow to the experts.


So, I guess WM's transfer policy and encouragement is one of the best among all resorts. :whoopie:  Although FF has similar policy, but the company is not openly encourage people to do this (they did not discourage it also, they just does not like WM that has company support forum and has owner constantly post rent info). 

Jya-Ning


----------



## MattnTricia (Jul 31, 2006)

Does a 5000 point week carry a smaller maintenance fee than a 6000 point week

I looked a jeff Fudges site and there is no listing for 5000 points - just 5001 +


----------



## PerryM (Jul 31, 2006)

*It's in the numbers*

WorldMark’s maintenance fees work like this (for 2006):

$121.91 base fee then add $94.52 for each 2500 additional credits:

For 5000 credits it’s $121.91 + 2 units of 2500 credits or 2 * $94.52 =  $310.95.

This would remain the same until 7,500 credits then it’s:
$121.91 + 3*$94.52 = $405.47

As you can imagine you want to have an account in units, equally divisible by 2,500.

5,000 WM credits...  $310.95
6,000 ... $405.57
7,500 ... $405.57
10,000 …$500
12,500
20,000….$878.07
40,000…$1,634.23
Etc

A 6,000 credit account will pay exactly the same as a 5,001 credit account or a 7,500 credit account.  Buy in multiples of 2,500 credits from the 5,000 minimum account.

This is why it appears that WM is offering a “quantity discount” for larger accounts – but they are not.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 31, 2006)

Is there anyone who actually owns a 7500 point account? I thought WM only sells points in the multiple of thousand, and the minimum you can buy is 5000.


----------



## PerryM (Jul 31, 2006)

*Who want's 10 WM credits?*

This was wrong -> [As far as I know, I can sell you 10 credits if you want.  You will have to pay the $150 transfer fee but if you need 10 credits there is nothing to prevent you from doing so.]


Corrected to read:
Permanent credits, above the 5,000 minimum account, must be in 1,000 units increments and rented credits can be in ANY increment.


----------



## MattnTricia (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Perry - We were looking for a 6000 point week - Going to change that logic a little


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Who want's 10 WM credits?*



			
				PerryM said:
			
		

> As far as I know, I can sell you 10 credits if you want.  You will have to pay the $150 transfer fee but if you need 10 credits there is nothing to prevent you from doing so.



Perry:

Does that means for MF purpose, I only need to pay 121.91 for 2006?  Then I can start to rent credit from WM owner?  What is the rent cost per credit range?  That sounds pretty good deal.

Jya-Ning


----------



## PerryM (Jul 31, 2006)

*Nice try...*



			
				Jya-Ning said:
			
		

> Perry:
> 
> Does that means for MF purpose, I only need to pay 121.91 for 2006?  Then I can start to rent credit from WM owner?  What is the rent cost per credit range?  That sounds pretty good deal.
> 
> Jya-Ning



Sorry, the minimum number of credits in an active account is 5,000 I believe.  That account allows you to rent and deposit 100,000 credits if you'd like.  The original credits did have a TW salesrep getting a commission and usage is simply rented, on a one time bases, to another WM owner.

TW encourages this practice!!  Go figure.


----------



## jkh43 (Jul 31, 2006)

A 5000 point membership does have different dues than a 6000, I know as we have a 5k membership (best bang for your buck IMO with the ease of renting credits).  Dues for a 5k membership are $311 while for a 6k they are $405.  This link shows the dues for the various memberships
WM Dues Table

I also am pretty sure that memberships can only be in 1k increments, I looked into this a while back and that is the conclusion that I came to.  I could be wrong and would be interested if anyone knows otherwise.


----------



## PerryM (Jul 31, 2006)

*Oops me and my Modulo*

The MF table is correct, as is the formula I gave.  I corrected my statement, which now reads:

"*A 6,000 credit account will pay exactly the same as a 5,001 credit account or a 7,500 credit account. Buy in multiples of 2,500 credits from the 5,000 minimum account.*"

Sorry, I don’t use the Modulo math function often enough to have caught the 5,001 instead of 5,000. (Modulo equals 0)  Link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modulo


I just called Owner Services and here’s what I learned:

•	Minimum account is 5,000 WM credits
•	Permanent Credits can be added ONLY in 1,000 credit increments
•	Rented Credits can be added in ANY increments

Sorry, for the confusion.


----------

